# Oberon maybe. Or not. Please help!



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I need a cover desperately for my new K3.  It is graphite and newly skinned in Decal Girls's "Wicked", which is mostly black with a purple heart.  I am having a really tough time choosing a cover.

I was happy with the setup I had for my K2.  It was skinned in "My Heart" with a red M-Edge Portfolio with e-luminator.  I do a lot of reading at night in bed so the always attached light was very handy, but I did find it annoying at times when I didn't need it.  

So, now that I'm starting over I'm trying to make all the right choices.  Here is what I want in a cover:

1.  I love the look and feel of leather for the cover.  I want it to get better looking and feeling with age and use.  I dislike fabric for the cover, though I might look for a compatible fabric case when I have more funds.  Maybe Etsy?

2.  Non-intrusive connecting system. I love my skin so I want to be able to see as much of it as I can.  It also should be easy to remove the kindle when I want to read it naked.

3.  An easy, non-obtrusive lighting option.  Like I said I very often used the attached e-luminator with my M-Edge Portfolio Cover on my K2.  But I found it annoying during the daylight hours.  But, I want a light that's very easily attached, not heavy, and made especially to light up the 6" screen.

4. And, of course, it should offer protection for my Lizzie (K3).

I have been considering: 

A.  Oberon.  Maybe one offered in Wine or black.  I don't really like the butterfly and very few others are offered in purple, which would match my skin..  I also think the purple might be too bright.  I like more muted or deep colors and designs.  The problem is finding a design/color that won't clash with my skin.  I don't remember off hand which designs I liked but I think they were Garden of something and a forest and Celtic Hounds.  I'm thinking maybe one of those Solaris (?) lights with the Oberon.  Is that the best lighting option for it?

B.  Black Amazon Cover with light.  I'd prefer a deep purple color, but it's not an option.  I love the integrated light.  I don't like the stiff, businessy feel of the leather and don't like how the Kindle is loose on the right side.  Makes it feel like the kindle might crack at the hinges  every time I try to pull out the light.  More than anything, though, it just feels to me like a business portfolio rather than a cool leather book.  But if it's the best option I'm sure I'd get over it.

C.  I was considering another M-Edge but I don't like the fabric band around the middle of the Executive and don't like how the e-luminator is attached to the outside right of the Go.

I think it would be perfect to have an Oberon in deep purple, almost black color with an Amazon style integrated light and a gothic style design. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?  I working with a limited budget so this will probably be the only cover I purchase for a long time.

Sorry for the length of this post!!!


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I meant the Octovo Solis, not Solaris.  Lol!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Wicked is a nice Decal Girl!  

I understand your frustration, I'd like a nice deep purple cover for my K3 as well.

My understanding is in person the Oberon purple is darker than it is in the photographs, so the color might be what you are looking for.  A purple design to go with your skin is going to be hard... nothing is really jumping out a me... paisley or Fleur de lis maybe?  I think Celtic Hounds, Da Vinci or Bold Celtic in black might be an option.

I've been thinking about the Amazon cover myself.  I do wish they had a nice dark purple and have sent e-mails requesting it.  I was thinking about getting a black or blue cover when the reports started coming out about the freezing issues with the covers.  It seems to be mostly the non lighted cover but I have seen a few posts with the lighted cover causing problems.

You might want to consider the black Noreve, it comes with or without the easel, but those are expensive covers as well.  I have had the purple K2 Noreve, and I don't think it is as dark as you would like.

Bundle Monster and rooCase are on Amazon and you might like those.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Something to consider ... Oberon covers are fairly expensive (but the DO look and feel soooo nice!) and you'll probably be upgrading to a newer model Kindle say ... 18 to 24 months from now. No guarantee that the new model Kindle will fit the current Oberon covers. I had a K1 with Velcro which I was able to use for my K3, but that may not happen again; depends on size changes Amazon may make in the future. If the cost isn't a consideration, I'd vote for an Oberon cover, but if it is, you may want to think about how long you'll be able to use it.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, HappyGuy.  That is a very valid point.  I did consider that since I paid about $50 for the cover for the K2, $20 for the skin and $15 for the e-luminator and upgraded after only 1 year.  To come to terms with practically giving all this stuff away on ebay I told myself I got very good use out of it almost daily for a year.

I'd rather spend a little extra and get something I will truly enjoy using.  Plus I hope by then one of my teens would like me to pass it down to them.  Right now the cover and light are part of my Christmas present ! 

What light would you recommend with the Oberon?


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm very happy with how the Octovo Solaris light works with my Oberon cover. It slides directly on to the Kindle and can be used whether you read naked or in the cover. It's beautiful, sleek, compact, and not too bright...just enough light to illuminate the screen with a little glow on the keyboard. Just be sure to order the Solaris designed for your K3. They come in different sizes for K2, K3, Nook.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If it was me I would pick a black Oberon over the black Amazon cover.  My friend has the Amazon cover and it is too plain and boring for my tastes.

Even if you do decide to upgrade again, the Oberon covers seem to have a great resale value here on the Buy, Sell, Trade board.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't really understand the "don't buy the cover you want because you may upgrade your Kindle in a couple of years" way of thinking. 


What is the price difference between the cover you really want and the one you settle for? maybe $20-30... that is 2 movies with popcorn... rent those movies on DVD and have a few years with the Kindle cover you really love!!


----------



## Joan Marie (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a much-beloved Oberon (purple ROH) on my K2 but opted for the lighted Amazon cover (in pink) for my K3. The ready access of the nifty light easily trumps the pretty Oberon designs for me. I hated having to keep track of a separate light and it was a nuisance trying to remember to carry it with me. The lighted Amazon cover design is sheer genious. And no batteries to buy, ever. While I don't ever remove my K3 from the cover, it is quick & easy to do.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think combining skin and Oberon cover that look good together is difficult.  Skin and cover color may be easy, but then there IS the pattern on the cover.  I never had any desire to skin my Kindles (K1 which I sold and now K3).  For a little while I was thinking about skinning my K3.  But have decided against it now.  I've pretty much decided to get an Oberon cover, though I do't like the corners.  I like seeing the whole Kindle front.  I can't believe the corners don't get in the way of buttons -- even just a little.  I think release from velcro cover is quicker than from corners . . . and then putting it back.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Fiddi said:


> I need a cover desperately for my new K3. It is graphite and newly skinned in Decal Girls's "Wicked", which is mostly black with a purple heart. I am having a really tough time choosing a cover.
> 
> I was happy with the setup I had for my K2. It was skinned in "My Heart" with a red M-Edge Portfolio with e-luminator. I do a lot of reading at night in bed so the always attached light was very handy, but I did find it annoying at times when I didn't need it.
> 
> ...


*As far as a Oberon matching your skin I looked up your skin on Decalgirls site n think perhaps the Oberon cover Wild Rose in Black would work...it's solid black, more matte in person (I just got for Xmas n LOVE!) being ur skin is black n lil purple it seems like an option.
Just thought i'd point that out...
GL on ur decision on whatever u choose! *


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for all the great comments.  I'm leaning towards a black or wine (can't get that color out of my head) Oberon w/ Octavo Solaris.  I think I'm just gonna have to make up my mind and do it and hope I don't regret the non-integrated light later.    Before I order I'll check out the other covers suggested.  I'm on my iPhone and won't be able to get on laptop until later. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In my experience, going for the cheaper one only leads me to eventually buy the Oberon, so I end up spending more than if I'd gone ahead and bought the Oberon first.  Sure, some day there will be a new Kindle which I may or may not buy, but I think it's worth it to buy the one you like.  (My advice doesn't apply to anyone who is about to lose their house or apartment.)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I would say from what you have said, that you are really going to miss the integrate light if you go with an OBeron.  I have both Oberon and the Amazon lighted.  If you can get over the feel of the amazon cover "leather" you won't believe how great the light is.  I keep going back to it  But I don't think I would get black.  Too boring in that cover.  I haven't looked at your skin, but how about red?  Red goes great with purple usually.  The Oberon purple paisley is not nearly as bright as the butterfly or the ROH was.  It's a pretty dark purple. if you do decide to go that way.  I have the SOlis clip on for my kdx and it is always a pain reaching aroiund my bed, nightstand, nightstand drawer or living room to see where I left it.  Same with the kandle for the k3.  I am crazy about the amazon integrated light though.  It throws the most light with the least glare and is always with you.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought a couple of cheaper covers and wasn't happy with them-- I finally splurged on an Oberon and couldn't be happier.

The Amazon lighted cover works well in theory, but SO many people have issues with them breaking, not lighting, or causing problems with the device's battery.  A friend has gone through 3, and finally gave up, got a refund from Amazon, and ordered an Oberon.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've never even considered buying the Amazon with light.  I realize it's convenient, but I already had 2 booklights and couldn't see spending $60 for one that is restricted to use with one case.  I bought the Amazon cover w/o light after I found out that M-Edge was not using genuine leather for their go jacket.  I like it but use my Oberon most of the time.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

SilverMaple said:


> I bought a couple of cheaper covers and wasn't happy with them-- I finally splurged on an Oberon and couldn't be happier.
> 
> The Amazon lighted cover works well in theory, but SO many people have issues with them breaking, not lighting, or causing problems with the device's battery. A friend has gone through 3, and finally gave up, got a refund from Amazon, and ordered an Oberon.


That's strange because I have not heard of a single person having trouble with the lighted cover or the light itself and there are a lot of people on these boards that have that cover. The unlighted cover? A totally different animal and LOTS of problems. I would stay far away from that one.


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I think combining skin and Oberon cover that look good together is difficult. Skin and cover color may be easy, but then there IS the pattern on the cover. I never had any desire to skin my Kindles (K1 which I sold and now K3). For a little while I was thinking about skinning my K3. But have decided against it now. I've pretty much decided to get an Oberon cover, though I do't like the corners. I like seeing the whole Kindle front. I can't believe the corners don't get in the way of buttons -- even just a little. I think release from velcro cover is quicker than from corners . . . and then putting it back.


My wife and I both recently received our K3's and Oberon covers. Neither the left nor right corner touch our buttons at all. They feel so great in the hand. It really gives me that "book" feel.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

If you are looking for a dark purple, the Oberon purple paisley cover is definitely dark.  In some lights, it almost looks black.  There is no way it could be considered too bright.  I absolutely love this cover  !

Oops, forgot to add....  it is a purple that leans more to the blue side rather than the red side.  It truly is gorgeous!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Billy_Steph said:


> My wife and I both recently received our K3's and Oberon covers. Neither the left nor right corner touch our buttons at all.


Ditto with my K3 Oberon, doesn't interfere with the buttons at all.


----------



## church11 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had 3 Oberons and love em, the feel, the look, the smell. the amazon one i saw at target seem cheap, colorless, boring. no contest. I use a phorm light in bed, which sits on the bed as i read on my side, no need for a light on the unit. no problem at all with the corners. the lss busy designs like the da vinci may be softer than ones with tooling over the entire cover, like the gingko and tree of life.  my da vinci was MUCH softer that the other 2. GL


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I've decided.  Unfortunately I decided on an Oberon style/color combo that is not available.  I have emailed them asking about this.  I know they are on vacation right now but maybe I'll get very lucky and receive a positive response soon.  If not I'll probably be ordering a Celtic Hounds in Wine.  I'm stuck on the Wine color but there are very few options available.

I really appreciate all the differing opinions.  I've done a lot of reading and saw that some people are even doing the Amazon Kindle covers inside Oberon Journals.  Interesting, but out of my price range to get both of them.  Plus I'm not sure if this works for the K3.  Does anyone know if it does - not that I need any additional temptation!

I saw someone recommended the Phorm light.  We have two of those here in my home.  My teens have stolen them from me, though.  They are great book lights, even if they are pretty heavy.  Sounds like you do what I use to - read with it standing up on my chest.  Maybe I'll try to get one of them back from one of the boys until I can decide on another, more portable light for the Oberon.

Now watch me change my mind again.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Finally placed my order for a Tree of Life Oberon cover in Wine.  This isn't a Style/Color combination that is offered anymore but I saw it on KB and loved it.  I emailed and finally received the approval on the 2nd.  I thought I had placed the order on the 3rd, but never got confirmation so I just placed it again.  Yay!!!!  Now I can get back to actually reading rather than searching for the elusive "perfect" cover.

I also received my Octavo Solis a few days ago.  I love it.  I do a lot of reading at night in bed and it has worked perfectly.  There is a glare if I tilt the Kindle backwards, but none at all if I hold it in my normal reading position.  The whole screen and keyboard is lit, but there isn't so much light that it disturbs my husband.  Of course, he's so use to my reading at night I don't know if he'd bother complaining even if it did bother him.

Thanks for your help!  I'm sure looking forward to receiving the Oberon and will probably be on the search for maybe a Borsa Bella pouch to store the covered K3 and the light.  Ahh, if only I had a larger bank account.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Great choices   I have a purple Oberon for my K2i and it is to die for   I decided to go for the lighted hot pink cover this time around and because I love it so much I'm keeping my k2 cover and will be double wrapping my kindle when its not in use. I can't help it, every time I see my Oberon I just love it more and this will tide me over until I can get a k3 Oberon cover and just switch my covers around when I'm not reading at bed time. When that happens my k2 cover is getting a note book and will be my new recipe book   

The lighted cover is great too, my k3 isn't here yet but my lighted cover got here today and it is very sturdy and the colour is really nice.


----------

